# Dec 8th - Vintage Slot Car Show near Detroit, Michigan



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

Vintage Slotcar Show​ Saturday December 8th, 2007 ​Location: Taylor Town Trade Center - 22525 Ecorse Rd - Taylor, MI​Near Telegraph and I-94 - corner of Pardee & Ecorse​For more in, contact Dean Sova at 313-229-9533 or Rusty Rogers at 248-345-6152​http://www.oldlures.net/slotcarshow.htm​


----------

